# Check engine light



## Not happy (Nov 30, 2019)

2016 Chevrolet Cruze 2 nd gen
I have a bad co2 sensor it keeps on coming back on. Ever 2500km or before my next oil change. The car only has 51000km on it. I got it brand new. I still have warranty on it. 160,000km


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So take it in and get it repaired.


----------



## Not happy (Nov 30, 2019)

Not happy said:


> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze 2 nd gen
> I have a bad co2 sensor it keeps on coming back on. Ever 2500km or before my next oil change. The car only has 51000km on it. I got it brand new. I still have warranty on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Has the dealership contacted GM TAC for support? I'm guessing they haven't done so. Time for a new dealership in either case as the one you've been going to isn't getting the job done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Not happy (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't know. I have to ask, when I take it in on Thursday.


----------



## paulmich (Aug 12, 2018)

I have had 2 heated oxygen sensors replaced within 16,000 miles on my '18. Its still under warranty but I am switching to higher octane gasoline from now on.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yikes 16 times to the dealer? You are one patient soul. I left my dealer after 1 failed repair haha. 

Seriously though, find another dealer and be firm. Or if you're out of warranty, try a private shop to save some money.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yikes 16 times to the dealer? You are one patient soul. I left my dealer after 1 failed repair haha. 

Seriously though, find another dealer and be firm. Or if you're out of warranty, try a private shop to save some money.


----------

